# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  الدرة الثمينة في فضل نكاح السمينة

## خالد الشافعي

هل فعلا ألف الإمام السيوطي هذا الكتاب : الدرة الثمينة في فضل نكاح السمينة ؟
، وأين ذكر ذلك عنه في كتب المحققين  ؟ 
 ، وبعض المواقع الإكترونية نسبت هذا الكتاب إليه .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

نعم هو له كتاب بعنوان : اليواقت الثمينة في صفات السمينة  ، *وقد طبع هذا الكتاب بتحقيق فرج الحوار .*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جزاك الله خيرا ..http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=22668

----------


## خالد الشافعي

شيخنا الكريم /
دخلت الرابط فلم نصل إلى نتيجة !! .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صلاح الزيات 
_ومن لطائف عناوين كتب أهل العلم -رحمهم الله تعالى- كتاب شرح ثلاثيات المسند؛ واسمه: (نفثات صدر المكمد،وشفاء عين الأرمد، في شرح ثلاثيات مسند الإمام أحمد) للسفاريني ..
ومن لطائفهم في التسميات كذلك: كتاب الإمام السيوطي:(الدرة الثمينة في فضل نكاح السمينة )!! .._



بارك الله فيكم على هذه الفوائد.

وأعتذر على التدخل لكن ربما عنوان الكتاب على ما أعرف هو "اليواقيت الثمينة في صفات السمينة".
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــ
منقول من الرابط المذكور ، هذا الذي أردته . نفع الله بك .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صلاح الزيات 
> _ومن لطائف عناوين كتب أهل العلم -رحمهم الله تعالى- كتاب شرح ثلاثيات المسند؛ واسمه: (نفثات صدر المكمد،وشفاء عين الأرمد، في شرح ثلاثيات مسند الإمام أحمد) للسفاريني ..
> ومن لطائفهم في التسميات كذلك: كتاب الإمام السيوطي:(الدرة الثمينة في فضل نكاح السمينة )!! .._
> 
> 
> 
> بارك الله فيكم على هذه الفوائد.
> 
> وأعتذر على التدخل لكن ربما عنوان الكتاب على ما أعرف هو "اليواقيت الثمينة في صفات السمينة".
> ...


وهذا ما أردتُ عندما قلت لك سابقا :

شيخنا الكريم /
دخلت الرابط فلم نصل إلى نتيجة !! .

----------

